# Stress test for quad core? Like Orthos?



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2008)

I need a program that will burn all 4 cores so I can see my temps and make sure I'm good and stable, had a few issues after extreme prolonged hard usage and don't want those anymore, just the last few tweaks here.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Everst works good for this type of thing because it has a built in stress test (will hit all four cores) and it also monitors system temps.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2008)

Didn't even consider that for some reason... Thanks.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

No problems.


----------



## DOM (Sep 6, 2008)

prime95 25.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

I personally use everest for this.  stresses all cores at 100% and monitors temps, voltages, all sorts of crap.

Check out my screenshot below so you have an idea of what it looks like and what it monitors more or less:


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

OCCT. Gets it warmer than either prime or Everest for me.

http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php


----------

